# How to slow down weaves?



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Does anyone have any good thoughts on how to slow down a dog's weaves?

My older dog had to be retired because his back can't take the weaves at the speed he does them. He'll hit a poll and flip himself out. He will also end up lame if he does a few sets. Can't run him due to spine issues. He's been retired for a year.

If he could run them more thoughtfully, he would be fine. Any idea on how to achieve that?

I am just thinking about bringing him back out. Haven't decided.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I cannot think of any way to slow them down, usually the problem is getting them to speed up. I know in AAC you can compete in some classes that do not have weaves, particularly the Games if it is only the weaves bothering him.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

We only dog AKC, so the weaves are unavoidable except for FAST.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I have no idea. My only thought is to somehow shape them from the beginning so he is doing them slowly, but I doubt that would hold up in a trial when he's high as a kite and used to doing them at full speed.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm probably going to have to work really hard at conditioning his spine. It would be nice if I could work on his back AND take some zing out of the weaves, but I'm pretty sure you're right.

Might be irresponsible to consider this.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Go back to 2X2, and reward after every single weave until he expects a treat/reward after every set? Also use a different command. Basically the opposite of teaching weaves with a target or toy or reward at the end - make him expect it every single time he goes through them. Or otherwise make looking to you after every single step part of the criteria. This theory is largely based on me having to stop Kylie from doing that before I got any speed. 

That said, once he sees them in context of agility he's probably still, yeah, going to get high as a kite and default to what he knows. You could probably overcome that eventually with lots and lots of repetition but it would be really, really hard.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I wonder if his head popping to me after each set would make the stress on his spine worse? I will have to think about that...

Probably a pipe dream. I miss running him.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Probably not much if you're willing to walk with him at the weaves and are on the 'proper' side so that he's just targeting toward you between each set. 

That said: If you just miss running him you realize there's nothing that says you have to take every obstacle on a course, right? I don't mean that to be patronizing and I'm sure there's a reason you're not doing it, but if you're not really concerned about the Qs, just... skip the weaves. Or anything else you worry about.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

CptJack said:


> Probably not much if you're willing to walk with him at the weaves and are on the 'proper' side so that he's just targeting toward you between each set.
> 
> That said: If you just miss running him you realize there's nothing that says you have to take every obstacle on a course, right? I don't mean that to be patronizing and I'm sure there's a reason you're not doing it, but if you're not really concerned about the Qs, just... skip the weaves. Or anything else you worry about.


I think in AKC, that would constitute "training in the ring." I might get by with it on one run, but I think I would be whistled off if I did it again. Plus, if the weaves were the obvious next obstacle, my dog would take them even if I called him off. He works way ahead of me. 

I probably just have to give up the idea. I would feel really horrible if he got hurt. As it is, he can hike forever and jog 3 miles at a time. We work hard to keep him sound. Agility flies in the face of the goal of preserving his body for as long as possible. 

I just miss it sometimes. Often a lot. He was so much fun to run.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Rewarding more often rather than just at the end should slow him down. So you reward with a treat after every pole, or every two poles.

And instead of agility, couldn't you do the courses that just have tunnels, or just jumps or something?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

lil_fuzzy said:


> Rewarding more often rather than just at the end should slow him down. So you reward with a treat after every pole, or every two poles.
> 
> And instead of agility, couldn't you do the courses that just have tunnels, or just jumps or something?


AKC is really limited that way. 

I really like NADAC, though. Courses of all hoops, all tunnels, all jumps, courses with everything but weaves, courses with three sets of weaves - you can find something for almost any level of physical ability (of dog or owner). Also like that they totally will E you in the ring for training, but they encourage it and they have senior and veteran's classes along with skilled.

NOT so crazy about ages where you have to run vet (9) and vet skilled (12) and the forced 4 and 8" drops but all things considered.....


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the input! AKC is definitely not the best venue to run a dog with mobility issues.

I have to think on all of this. We were never very good as a team, but man we had a lot of fun. I miss running him so badly.


----------

